# Wooden pc cabinet - Feedback, please?



## emiahn (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok. I'm after a near silent, if not silent, pc experience. After choosing the quiet components, and still want it quieter, there is only so much one can do. So...

I intend to place the pc in a wooden cabinet.

I know this has been attempted several times before, with different results.

I have a cabinet at home, that used to be part of a desktop.
I will use the Antec p183 case, equipped with Acoustipack sounddampening sheets.
The entire inside of the cabinet will also be covered with acoustipack sheets, 12.7 mm.
The cabinet has a section on which it stands, that is open in the rear - for air intake. I will have two 120mm fans on the bottom of the cabinet drawing air from below the cabinet. (the holes will have dustprevention, i e mesh)
The case has two front intake fans,120mm, and one on the top rear for blowing air out (the psu will also have a windtunnel towards the rear. The gpu has an opening, which will share windtunnel with the psu)
The top of the cabinet can be taken for access to the pc case.
Every fan will be connected to a single fan controller positioned outside the cabinet.

Some specs of the pc;
intel i7 950
geforce gtx 580 (not sure yet. gonna wait and see what happens the next couple of months)
corsair ax850 psu
I also have some rudimentary blueprints of the design. Have a look. (proportions not necessarily correct)
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7448/pccabinet.png

What do you think? Can i pull it off? Have i missed anything?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you can....I have seen some pretty ingenious desk mods. I say go for it and keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

While some cases are definetly quieter than others, the case is a small portion of the noise issue. PC's need to have air flow through them to keep the components cool, the openings for the air inlet and outlet are where the noise escapes.


----------

